# Fly Girl



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hens have always drawn my attention when it comes to waterfowl photography. Since they are generally smaller, they seem more graceful and tend to have better lines.

A fly girl from this morning:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Great shot


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Your photography skills are absolutely amazing!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Man-o-man thresher.. great stuff!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

very nice indeed.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntnbum, Saws-Some-Stuff, Briar, Cliff, and Al - thanks a bunch for the commentary.

Here's a 2-fer:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Daaaaaang! 

(in my best joe-dirt voice!)


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------

